# NATS connector location for remote starter on 06 Altima



## polypep (Jan 29, 2007)

Trying to do remote starter install and cannot find the 4 pin connector for NATS to hook up the clock and data wires from the bypass module. I was able to find a 4 pin and a 2 pin connector on the ignition switch but they do not have the pink and yellow/black wires needed for the hook up. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

